# How long do I have to wait after number one to have ICSI again?



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

I know it's a bit early to be planning this as our baby isn't due til June...! But was just wondering if the same 'rules' for FET apply to ICSI (i.e BF, AF etc) or whether the gap would be longer, as I'll have to go through EC all over again (we haven't got any frosties waiting for us).


We want to try again as soon as reasonably possible and just wanted a rough idea. It may be that we're not ready for another year or so anyway if we're busy with the newborn, but would just like an idea of when we could technically try again! 


x x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ruby,

I thnk if you are paying then it is up to you when you start again.  My boy was conceived through IVF and is one on New years eve and we are going to use our frosties in Jan/Feb.

However everyone is different and I do know some women on my Babycentre IVF board who despite being told would need IVF/ICSI again, got pregnant within months of having their new babies! Just be warned!

I went on the pill for 6 months after my son was born, because after waiting so long for him, I wanted to just give him all my attention for a while.  

I hope you have a lovely healthy baby and good luck in the future.

x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I've been told as soon as AF is regular I can have a FET, and I'm fairly sure they would say the same for a fresh as well.


----------



## Ruby Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have a feeling we'll probably end up wanting to wait at least a year when it really comes down to it so we don't get preoccupied with the whole drama of tx while trying to look after a baby as well. I've found it easy to forget all the stress, heartache, worry and last minute appointments that we endured to get this far... I imagine trying to juggle a new baby at the same time (when we have no family in the area to rely on for childcare) would be an absolute nightmare!


x x 


p.s a natural bfp would be amazing. There IS a chance that DH's failed VR could spontaneously fix itself, but the chances of that now are VERY remote! I think we'll test him again after this one is born just to confirm that IVF is still our only option before looking into it again.


----------

